# Important Changes to Literary Manuevers



## gohn67 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Quick Summary of Changes to Literary Manuevers*

-Instead of using Mentors/Mod exculsively as judges, Literary Manuevers is now open for everyone to judge.

-For directions on how to judge the entries click here: LM Adjudication

-Scores will be sent to me through PM.

-Judging will last one week, to give judges time.


*Current List of Judges for LM #7*
-sliverwriter
-aprilrain
-Chris Miller
-FollowingShadow


----------



## silverwriter (Feb 22, 2006)

pssssssssst. that link doesn't work.


----------



## gohn67 (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks SW, fixed it now.


----------



## silverwriter (Feb 23, 2006)

mkay.

so, it's still out of 20? i thought you said something about it being out of ten...

??

*easily confused*


----------



## gohn67 (Feb 23, 2006)

lol, to avoid confusion I decided to make it out of 20 again, but I guess that created more confusion.  I still need to work out the scoring system for it to be out of ten and I have to alter the guidelines, but at the moment I just want to see how LM6 plays out.


----------



## silverwriter (Feb 24, 2006)

hehehe. kudos for the effort. i'm glad you took up the cause. thanks for clarifying for me.


----------



## Pawn (Mar 12, 2006)

To throw an oar in, I'll say only that scoring out of ten runs the risk of half the entries getting seven and the other half eight. Though more effort, I picked twenty in an attempt to leave room for accuracy and differentiation. Of course, if you can find a way of making it work well out of ten, for example making the difference in each measurement not absolutely equal (4-5<6-7), I will but congratulate you.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Mar 12, 2006)

When was changing it to ten suggested/implemented?  I thought the scoring was doing well, for the most part.


----------



## gohn67 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm problem not going to change it, still haven't gotten it to work out, keep running into the problems that Pawn mentioned.


----------



## Ruben (Mar 13, 2006)

gohn67 said:
			
		

> I'm *problem* not going to change it, still haven't gotten it to work out, keep running into the problems that Pawn mentioned.


Tsk tsk.

And to stay on topic, a wise & clichéd quote would be in place: "Don't fix what isn't broken."


----------



## Londongrey (Mar 15, 2006)

Any changes to keep the LM moving are welcome, they are pleasure to read as well as take part in.


----------

